

Ask HN: A tool to share bookmarks with only my company? - joel_feather

Hi HN, is there any web based tool that allows me to easily share links, sorted in folders (not tags) with only the members of my company? And that can be setup in such a manner that each member gets notified when a new link is added?
======
joel_liu
Diigo have a group bookmark feature which may fit your needs.

------
TweedHeads
Great idea, there are plenty of personal web services that need a business
clone and del.icio.us is one of them, same as wikis, twitter, etc.

~~~
booticon
RE: Wikis: Wikipedia runs on MediaWiki, and is very easily installable on an
intranet environment: (<http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki>)

RE: Twitter: Yammer. (<https://www.yammer.com/>)

